# Can I use Mod Podge to seal my oil painting?



## gildedsoul

Can I use Mod Podge to seal my oil painting?


----------



## JosephineKjaer

I would advise strongly against it. The mod podge I know is thick and you will have a gloopy, sticky mess on your hands. Use a proper varnish for paintings instead. A good varnish can be removed years from now and reapplied, and will make your painting last as long as possible. Good luck!


----------



## M Winther

It is not necessary to varnish an oil painting in today's clean aereal environment. I don't know why people keep doing it. Braque never varnished his paintings. Of course, one reason could be to even out areas with different shine.


----------



## william_6158

Big no. It’s a water based product, best for acrylic or collaging.


----------



## ChrisBeaven

M Winther said:


> It is not necessary to varnish an oil painting in today's clean aereal environment. I don't know why people keep doing it. Braque never varnished his paintings. Of course, one reason could be to even out areas with different shine.


You're correct it's not necessary to varnish an oil painting. But, most of the time the painting dries matte in some places and glossy in others. Adding a varnish at the end will even the whole thing out and bring the color back. I use gamvar varnish after my painting has dried for months and it's like Christmas every time. The painting looks brand new again.


----------

